# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Google Chrome

## BiZ111

Google Chrome - веб-браузер производства Google с открытым исходным кодом, сочетающий поддержку веб-приложения и удобный поиск с высокой скоростью и стабильностью. В Chrome использованы наработки Apple WebKit и Mozilla Firefox. Из особенностей Chrome разработчики особо выделяют изолированные вкладки, предотвращающие сбой работы программы и обеспечивающие более надёжную защиту от опасных сайтов. Кроме этого, в Chrome реализован новый движок javascript V8, который позволит браузеру работать с веб-приложениями нового поколения.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Chrome WebSetup Ru* 

Маленько приложение, которое запустит установку Google Chrome из интернета.
Преимущество в том, что после установки у вас будет самая последняя версия *корректно настроенного и правильно обновляющегося* Google Chrome.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Google Chrome Cache View*

Думаю, многим хотя бы раз приходилось копаться в кеше браузера в поисках какой либо картинки или видеоролика. Можно сделать это вручную, а можно воспользоваться специальной утилитой ChromeCacheView, разработанную специально для браузера Google Chrome.

Фишка в том, что сразу показывается расширение файла, и не надо мучительно искать нужный среди сотен. В списке кликаем нужный файл, жмём F4 и выбираем куда его скопировать.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## PatR!oT

а мне эта штучка нравится шустро работает ))))

----------

